# Wine Doctor



## TxBrew (Sep 9, 2013)

Anyone tried this product?

http://www.savethewine.com/


----------



## CBell (Sep 9, 2013)

No, looks interesting but I rarely have an open bottle left at the end of the night.


----------



## GreginND (Sep 9, 2013)

I haven't tried those. But I am interested in trying out these wine shields for use in the winery tasting room.

http://www.wineshield.com


----------



## RegionRat (Sep 14, 2013)

I have one of these. It works just fine.


RR


----------



## WI_Wino (Sep 14, 2013)

GreginND said:


> I haven't tried those. But I am interested in trying out these wine shields for use in the winery tasting room.
> 
> http://www.wineshield.com



Two thoughts that come to mind. One, how can you get it out if you wanted to reuse the bottle. And two, if you can't get it out does the plastic prevent one from recycling the glass bottle?


----------



## GreginND (Sep 15, 2013)

I would not be reusing the bottles in the winery but I think you could easily pull them back out with a wire. I don't think there should be any problem for recycling. It would be such a small percent of the wight that it would be negligible. In the processing of the glass I'm sure all the labels and foils are the real issue to remove. It would come out in he wash so to speak.


----------



## bkisel (Sep 15, 2013)

For me the simple ~$10.00 vacuum pumps work just fine for the few days that an opened 750ML or 1.5L bottle might last.


----------



## Thig (Sep 15, 2013)

TxBrew said:


> Anyone tried this product?
> 
> http://www.savethewine.com/



I use the Vacuvin but this does look interesting.


----------

